# Cada vez menos/más



## Riverplatense

Come si potrebbe esprimere tale formulazione in italiano?

_El gobierno le cede cada vez más privilegios a los industriales.

_È possibile dire «Il governo concede sempre più privilegi ai industriali»?


----------



## infinite sadness

A parere mio sì.


----------



## MarioDeBuenosAires

Riverplatense said:


> Come si potrebbe esprimere tale formulazione in italiano?
> 
> _El gobierno le cede cada vez más privilegios a los industriales.
> 
> _È possibile dire «Il governo concede sempre più privilegi ai industriali»?



pero decir "siempre más privilegios" se puede interpretar como que les concede más privilegios que a otros grupos mientras que "cada vez más" hace una comparación dentro de ese mismo grupo.
Espero esta observación te ayude.-


----------



## gatogab

Riverplatense said:


> Come si potrebbe esprimere tale formulazione in italiano?
> 
> _El gobierno le cede cada vez más privilegios a los industriales._
> 
> È possibile dire «Il governo concede sempre più privilegi *agli* industriali»?


----------



## Necsus

O anche 'il governo continua a concedere privilegi agli industriali'. Dipende dal contesto e da quello che si vuole dire.


----------



## ursu-lab

Riverplatense said:


> Come si potrebbe esprimere tale formulazione in italiano?
> 
> _El gobierno le cede cada vez más privilegios a los industriales.
> 
> _È possibile dire «Il governo concede sempre più privilegi agli industriali»?



 Sì. Come ha scritto Gatogab.




MarioDeBuenosAires said:


> pero decir "siempre más privilegios" se  puede interpretar como que les concede más privilegios que a otros  grupos mientras que "cada vez más" hace una comparación dentro de ese  mismo grupo.



In spagnolo con "siempre" sì, ma in *italiano *no. "Cada vez más/menos" si traduce con "sempre (di) più/meno". Questo "sempre" non ha valore di "sempre, in ogni occasione", ma di "oggi più/meno di ieri" e di "domani più/meno di oggi", e così via nel tempo.



Necsus said:


> O anche 'il governo continua a concedere privilegi  agli industriali'. Dipende dal contesto e da quello che si vuole dire.



No, perché "continua a concedere" vuol dire che glieli concedeva ieri e oggi pure e magari anche domani, ma potrebbe mantenere perfettamente lo stesso livello di quantità. Mentre "cada vez más" significa che sono *in aumento costante*.


1) Me gusta *cada vez más*. -> Mi piace sempre *di *più. 

2) El mercado laboral se está volviendo *cada vez más *inestable -> *sempre più* instabile

3) La crisis de gobierno está *cada vez más *cerca -> è *sempre più *vicina.

4) Facebook y Twitter son *cada vez más* importantes -> F e T sono/diventano *sempre più* importanti 

5) los ricos *cada vez más* ricos -> i ricchi *sempre più* ricchi

ecc.

La assenza del "di" è dovuta al fatto che dopo il "più" c'è un aggettivo. Se non è seguito da niente allora ci vuole anche il "di": sempre *di *più/meno.


----------



## infinite sadness

MarioDeBuenosAires said:


> pero decir "siempre más privilegios" se puede interpretar como que les concede más privilegios que a otros grupos mientras que "cada vez más" hace una comparación dentro de ese mismo grupo.
> Espero esta observación te ayude.-


Tienes razon, "sempre più" collocato vicino a "industriali" può risultare ambiguo. Un modo per togliere l'ambiguità potrebbe essere quello di spostare il "sempre più" alla fine: "il governo concede privilegi agli industriali sempre di più". Immagino che anche in spagnolo l'espressione "cada vez mas" possa essere messa a fine frase.


----------



## gatogab

Riverplatense said:


> Come si potrebbe esprimere tale formulazione in italiano?
> 
> _El gobierno le cede cada vez más privilegios a los industriales._
> 
> È possibile dire «Il governo concede sempre più privilegi ai industriali»?


Una cosa me gustaría saber, aparte todas las interpretaciones posibles que se le puedan dar a la frase, 





> ¿ È possibile dire «Il governo concede sempre più privilegi agli industriali»?


Yo digo que sí.
Todos las elucubraciones académicas no han hecho más que confundirme.
¿Qué habrá querido decir?
Lo que nos propuso con la frase.


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> Una cosa me gustaría saber, aparte todas las interpretaciones posibles que se le puedan dar a la frase,
> Yo digo que sí.
> Todos las elucubraciones académicas no han hecho más que confundirme.
> ¿Qué habrá querido decir?
> Lo que nos propuso con la frase.



La trad. è corretta (cada vez más -> sempre (di) più), ma come ha scritto IS, in effetti in italiano ci può essere un'ambiguità con il "sempre" che può essere interpretato separato dal "più".

Cioè: 
il governo *concede sempre* (avv. di tempo) [che cosa?] -> più privilegi agli industriali (rispetto ad altre categorie sociali).

In spagnolo sarebbe, però, tutt'altra frase, che non c'entra un bel niente con "cada vez más":

el gobierno *siempre les cede* más privilegios a los industriales.

Un altro "spostamento" possibile:

il governo concede agli industriali sempre più privilegi.


----------



## Riverplatense

Grazie a tutti, specialmente a ursu-lab, la cui risposta è riuscita a creare un po' di chiarezza nella mia mente. 

E scusate lo sbaglio nella mia frase, me ne sono accorto solo adesso rileggendolo. 

Sono interessanti le spiegazione sulla possibile ambiguità di quest'espressione. Quello, però, che soprattutto volevo sapere è la traduzione semplice di una costruzione che esprime che un processo si sviluppa in «curve crescenti», questo mi hanno evidenziato molto bene le risposte.

E certo che ci sono dei modi diversi per esprimere lo stesso fatto (con qualche sfumatura differente forse), cosa che vale per ogni lingua. E mi pare anche che questa formulazione _*cada vez* más_ / _*sempre* (di) più_ abbia le sue assomiglianze in tante lingue, almeno, indogermaniche come anche tante lingue germane e slave.

Sarebbe possibile dire anche «...diventano *ogni volta più* importante.»?


----------



## 0scar

Yo también diría "ogni volta di più" pero...


----------



## Riverplatense

pero...

...sos argentino o qué estás insinuando...?


----------



## ursu-lab

Riverplatense said:


> Sarebbe possibile dire anche «...diventano *ogni volta più* importante.»?



Sì, sarebbe possibile se "ogni volta" si riferisse a "cada vez" in senso letterale (*=en cada ocasión*), non di "curva crescente". Indipendentemente, cioè slegato, dal "più". Cioè "ogni volta" ha valore di tempo.

A me non viene in mente nessuna frase con il verbo "diventare" (che indica un processo di trasformazione) e "ogni volta" (che si riferisce a un momento preciso nel tempo, "statico") e tantomeno con un "più", che potrebbe al massimo indicare un paragone (più ... di/che...). 
La frase che hai proposto tu non riesco proprio a immaginarmela in un contesto di significato dotato di senso logico, anche se grammaticalmente potrebbe essere definita "corretta".

Ogni volta che lo invito a cena mi porta un regalo.

Ogni volta che gli faccio una domanda non mi risponde mai.

Insomma, a me pare che "ogni volta" presuppone sempre un "ogni volta *che..*."


----------



## honeyheart

Riverplatense said:


> Sarebbe possibile dire anche «...diventano *ogni volta più* importanti.»?





ursu-lab said:


> La frase che hai proposto tu non riesco proprio a immaginarmela in un contesto di significato dotato di senso logico, anche se grammaticalmente potrebbe essere definita "corretta".


Se me ocurre la siguiente frase:

_"Le convenzioni sui cambiamenti climatici dell'ONU si tengono tutti gli anni fin dal 1995, e *diventano *__*ogni volta *__*più importanti*."_

En este caso, "ogni volta" se estaría refiriendo literalmente a cada vez que se lleva a cabo la cumbre, que se vuelve "sempre più importante" porque los efectos del cambio climático se van agravando año tras año.  Ahora pregunto: en italiano, ¿está bien escrita, suena natural, tiene sentido?


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> Se me ocurre la siguiente frase:
> 
> _"Le convenzioni sui cambiamenti climatici dell'ONU si tengono tutti gli anni fin dal 1995, e *diventano *__*ogni volta *__*più importanti*."_
> 
> En este caso, "ogni volta" se estaría refiriendo literalmente a cada vez que se lleva a cabo la cumbre, que se vuelve "sempre più importante" porque los efectos del cambio climático se van agravando año tras año.  Ahora pregunto: en italiano, ¿está bien escrita, suena natural, tiene sentido?



Sì, adesso sì. 
Infatti si può anche invertire l'ordine:

gli incontri diventano più importanti ogni volta (in ogni occasione/"cumbre").
oppure
ogni volta diventano più importanti.


Uff... non mi veniva proprio in mente una situazione-esempio simile...
Grazie HH! 

PS: _convention/meeting _si dice "congresso/convegno/incontro/meeting/convention". Una convenzione è un accordo o un patto.


----------



## 0scar

Por ahora coincido en que la traducción correcta de "_cada vez menos/más"  _es_ "ogni volta di meno/più" _como propuso el forista oscar más arriba.


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> Grazie HH!
> 
> PS: _convention/meeting _si dice "congresso/convegno/incontro/meeting/convention". Una convenzione è un accordo o un patto.


Di niente, e grazie a te per la correzione, ne ho preso nota.


----------

